# What do you want from the ending of a book?



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

What is your definition of a good ending? (All loose threads tied up? Protagonist is triumphant? Personal journey of protagonist is fulfilled? Final situation makes it clear there will be a sequel? Etc.) What makes an ending disappointing?


----------



## June Shaw (Sep 1, 2010)

A good ending makes me feel good. It might not be what the protagonist wants, but it's what's best for her. 

Yes, if there will be a sequel, I like that hinted at.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Something that both ties everything together, reflecting the mood and ambiance of the work, and provides some sort of unexpected twist or change in direction. The ending is probably trickier than any other part of a book , and writing a great one is something that really separates the best from the rest. 

Sidenote: It's way too easy to say "It depends on the book." So buck up and come up with something even if it's only a fraction of what might make a great ending!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I realize the idea of leaving a book open for the new one is popular in a series, but to me rather disappointing.  I do like all loose ends tied up, although the writer can allude to upcoming problems for the next novel.  I don't particularly like cliche endings where you know what's going to happen, boy meets girl, they fight, they love, they fight again and wind up together happy ever after.  But then I'm a mystery writer and mystery fan, so that's just me.

So for me, unless the author has the next book ready for me to read--tie up loose ends for me and solve all conflicts.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great question.  I'd answer this way-
1)  The main character experiences a resolution of the main conflict/story development, so there is some closure.
2)  Most loose ends wrapped up, but not necessarily all.
3)  Some emotional resolution for the main characters.

One thing I am not a fan of is an epilogue which takes place later and in a few pages tells "the rest of the story."


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't need all the plot threads completely tied up, but the book needs to describe a complete story arc. The ending should not be predictable, but should be emotionally satisfying and plausible in the world of the book -- no sudden redemption, no "gotcha!" that totally defies the way the characters have acted all along. The conflict should be resolved, although it's fine with me if the resolution is "main character realizes it's a stalemate, or that this conflict is no longer important to him/her." 

If the book is going to have a sequel, it should nonetheless stand alone and have a satisfying resolution to its own events. The Prydain books did a good job with this; the overarching quest hasn't been resolved until the last book, but each book before it ties up well and doesn't leave the reader hanging.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I just posted this on another thread and thought it might be apropos:

I want the ending (deliriously happy or otherwise) earned by the characters, not the ending the writer secretly wishes would happen to him or her.

Also, speaking of twisted endings, Roald Dahl wrote some great twists at the ends of his short stories for adults.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

A sense that the story and characters go on "in the real world" after the last page. That it became so alive in my imagination that it has room to grow.

Scott


----------



## Mike Nettleton--Author (Aug 10, 2010)

When I read a great ending, I feel a sense of loss-dissapointment that this story and these characters won't be a part of my life any more. Even though I like the major plot points to be resolved I don't neccesarily want a pat answer to what will happen to the characters once the story is resolved. Life is filled with ambiguity. I think good fiction mirrors that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I can tell you what I don't want: a cliff-hanger. If you cannot tell a complete story in one book, I'd prefer that you then break it up into smaller stories, each having some sort of resolution, even if it is not the _final_ resolution.

Otherwise, in general, by the time I get to the end, I want to know what has happened to all the characters of any importance and how they feel about it, and some indication of what we might expect for their futures (if they have a future, of course  ). Ultimately, _how_ things are resolved is largely dependent on the type of story and the themes being put forward. I wouldn't want _Lord of the Flies_ to end up having only been a dream, with the everyone waking up, learning their lessons, and living happily ever after.


----------



## Disappointed (Jul 28, 2010)

I want the main character to have refudiated (Thanks Sarah!) their attitude toward the theme of the story.

Road to Perdition (the movie)

Crime doesn't pay. (thesis)

Yes it does. (antithesis)

Great ending.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Personally, I like endings that allow the reader to fill in a few details on their own. I'm all for tying up loose ends, but leave a few things to the reader's imagination; don't tell me everything. 

That might just be me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Personally, I like endings that allow the reader to fill in a few details on their own. I'm all for tying up loose ends, but leave a few things to the reader's imagination; don't tell me everything.
> 
> That might just be me.


I think that highlights just one of the things that makes writing such an art. There is no set formula for any of this stuff -- the most you can hope for are guidelines. The best authors seem to have some combination of intuition, experience, and good old hard work (rewrite, rewrite, rewrite...) to get such things as close to possible to the mythical Goldilocks "just right". And the very, very best know when to throw all the guidelines aside and do what they feel is right, even though it flies in the face of accepted wisdom. (The not-so-great, of course, _think_ they know, but are often wrong.  )


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I like a certain sense of closure, even if it is obvious there is a sequel in the offing. I want there to be a sense there was a point in reading this far.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I prefer endings that aren't the most positive possible resolution, but aren't the most negative, either. I especially don't like endings where everything is tied up in a neat little package and everyone lives happily ever after because in my experience, real life virtually never turns out like that.

With my own writing, of the two novels I've written and released on Kindle, one has an ending that just screams "Sequel!" and the other ends with what's possibly the bleakest ending possible for the story, though it also has, IMO, a touch of cleverness which makes up for it being that bleak. I try not to write purely happy endings since as I said, I don't view it as realistic.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

@Jason: "It depends on the book." 

What I look for in an ending is that natural sense of pause. While my inner perfectionist/neurotic nutso loves complete resolution of every last source of conflict, I can appreciate the ending where a great deal is left to the imagination.

Call me demanding, but even though I love having every problem solved, I loathe _deus ex machina_. When it comes down to it, the important thing is that the ending makes sense within the context of the rest of the book. The style should be consistent (_Deathly Hallows_ epilogue, anyone?) and maintain the atmosphere that kept you reading till the final few pages to start with.


----------



## Disappointed (Jul 28, 2010)

According to Robert McKee in his book and workshop _Story_, the negation of the negation is the holy grail.

I still haven't grokked the concept.

Anyone?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Tom Wood said:


> According to Robert McKee in his book and workshop _Story_, the negation of the negation is the holy grail.
> 
> I still haven't grokked the concept.
> 
> Anyone?


I've never liked that phrase and I'm not sure I buy into this theory that, afaict, is tat in order for the story and the character to achieve it's ultimate state you must push them beyond normal human antagonism. The common example is Ordinary People. Don't just antagonize your hero's need for love with hate, antagonize him with hate masquerading as love (Mom). It's worse than just being hated. At least, that's my understanding of it. Now, I have a headache.

As to the OP's question, I don't mind a few danglies. But, I don't want to be left wonder wtf was that?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

How would you react if an author killed off all of their characters near the end of the novel, and the ending is totally unexpected?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

cliffball said:


> How would you react if an author killed off all of their characters near the end of the novel, and the ending is totally unexpected?


I don't know. It depends on how that fits in with the story, the tone, the theme, etc., as well as how it is handled. If it is done purely for shock value without any foreshadowing or any thematic reason, I'll probably be very disappointed in the author.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

To me, a good ending doesn't have to necessarily be happy or tragic or whatever. It needs to be inevitable but not preditible--where you go, "Yeah, that's how it had to end." But I didn't necessarily see it coming. The pieces fit. And if that means a sad ending, so be it. A story needs to be true to itself, and if it's done that, it's a good ending. 

That said, specific genres have certain requirements. You can't call a book a romance if the boy and girl don't end up together. It's not a mystery if the murderer isn't revealed. 

The guy can lose the girl, and the murderer can go free--but those will be different stories and not fit into the classic genres.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

AnnetteL said:


> ...
> That said, specific genres have certain requirements. You can't call a book a romance if the boy and girl don't end up together. It's not a mystery if the murderer isn't revealed.
> ...


Sort of like the "Perry Mason" TV show: he only lost 1% of his cases (3 out of 300 shows).


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Sort of like the "Perry Mason" TV show: he only lost 1% of his cases (3 out of 300 shows).


Good old Perry Mason. Love that show. Even though you knew he was going to win, it was still entertaining.

ETA: The books are actually a lot of fun.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just don't give me an ending that invalidates the entire book. Having it all a dream, or a character struggle to survive and then die to some lame final twist (i.e. every made-for-TV SyFy horror movie ending).

David Dalglish


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I really enjoy a book when I'm a little bit surprised by the ending.... If I can go 'wow, I wasn't expecting that' but at the same time it has to make sense.  I also kind of like it when not everything is neatly wrapped up in a bow, I'd like to think the characters I've been reading about have shown me a part of their story - that there was a before and there will be an after.  

I do not like endings that make no sense or seem rushed, something that some authors can be notorious for doing.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

While I can occasionally appreciate a realistic ending to a book, where all answers aren't revealed and all problems aren't solved... I read for escapism, darn it.  Real life has enough unhappy endings and questions without answers.

When I read (or watch a movie), I want to find out who did what with whom and why.  Of all of those answers, I suppose I'm okay with leaving the "why" question an open-ended one to allow the reader to draw his or her own conclusions.  

I want to see the main problem/question in the plot answered.  If it is a series, I'm okay with leaving other, lesser issues left for another book.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

> It needs to be inevitable but not predictable


This is so well put. IMO, that is the perfect definition of a good ending.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I want the book (unless in a series) to have closure. I really don't care for a book to leave a lot of questions unanswered or even for endings to be left hanging. I don't want to guess if they lived happily ever after or not. I want it spelled out for me.   A little mystery is okay but not so much that I want to hurl the book (or my Kindle) across the room in disgust.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

One thing I forgot to add is that I don't want to feel rushed. But I don't want it to drag out either. Guess I'm just picky, picky, picky.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

cliffball said:


> How would you react if an author killed off all of their characters near the end of the novel, and the ending is totally unexpected?


I'd think I was reading something by Tarantino.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a great topic--and a lot of great insights have been posted.

I admit it, I tend to be a fan of happy endings. But more importantly, the ending needs to be satisfying and come out of the story. I prefer an ending with a few questions marks. Love twist endings that don't seemed contrived. I hate trick endings--at the end of _The Da Vinci Code_ I felt manipulated because I'd been reading the villain's point-of-view and he'd never had one villainous thought.

Sometimes, I don't want a book to end. In high school, I read _The Hobbit_ and the entire _Fellowship of the Ring_ trilogy, but stopped about two pages from the end--just couldn't bear to leave that world.


----------



## VHopkins_Author (Sep 15, 2010)

That preference seems to vary with individual readers and the story they find themselves engrossed in. I think sometimes readers have expectations of how the book should play out and end. If it doesn't always go their way, they may not like the ending.

_edit -- removed references to your own work: no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar -- Ann, moderator_


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I echo that. If a character wakes up and it was all a dream, stick a fork in me, I'm done.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I want the protagonist changed in some profound way that dictates how the rest of his/her life will unfold (whether spelled out or not). That can be an internal or external change, something that's anticipated and fought against...or embraced...or totally unexpected. But something has to change. The book can't simply end and have the characters go back to the way they started, or else what's the point? 

For thrillers (and that's my fav genre), there needs to be some sort of unwinding after the action ends/story problem is solved. Otherwise it's like running face-first into a brick wall and the impact of the STOP isn't satisfying at all. Sort of like a wonderful meal that ends before you've taken that last luscious bite of dessert.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

A couple of people have mentioned that it's okay for them if not every loose end is tied up, because real life doesn't always have neat and tidy resolutions.  I'm in agreement there, provided there is some revelation or profound understanding that the main character comes to: that hope remains, that everything happens for a reason, that it's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.  

Sometimes it's the books that end sadly that have the most profound impact on me, because they make me appreciate those close to me, grateful for what I have or admiring of what others have achieved.


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't like bad endings. But I don't have to have a good ending either. What I expect is appropriate for the story told. If the author got me to root for the protagonist for some redeeming quality or overcoming a personal shortcoming, then they deserve a good ending.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Surprise! "I never saw that coming..."


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> A couple of people have mentioned that it's okay for them if not every loose end is tied up, because real life doesn't always have neat and tidy resolutions. I'm in agreement there, provided there is some revelation or profound understanding that the main character comes to: that hope remains, that everything happens for a reason, that it's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.
> 
> Sometimes it's the books that end sadly that have the most profound impact on me, because they make me appreciate those close to me, grateful for what I have or admiring of what others have achieved.


I do agree that an ending where it feels as if life continues is preferable than 'and they all lived happily ever after' in most cases. (of course some books require that type of ending ...) But I do enjoy when a book ends without answering all the questions and where the ending could include a profound revelation - or it could be something else altogether. For example, I recently finished _The Gargoyle_ by Andrew Davidson and the ending was either a profoundly wonderful love story spanning 700 years or a major tragedy caused by a shared set of delusions - and that was the perfect ending.

Neat and tidy is fine when one is writing a fairy tale or some light brain candy but elsewhere, when done right, and open ended question can be the perfect ending.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Carolyn J. Rose said:


> What is your definition of a good ending? (All loose threads tied up? Protagonist is triumphant? Personal journey of protagonist is fulfilled? Final situation makes it clear there will be a sequel? Etc.) What makes an ending disappointing?


If it's a mystery it has to be a surprise revelation but not in a way that feels a cheat i.e. here's Uncle Joe who wasnt mentioned at any other time in the book and he's the reason behind all this! It's important to tie up the important loose ends but if you lose one or two it doesn't always matter (is it the Big Sleep where you never do find out who killed the Chaufer?) Have to second the comment about epilogues I hate that where a long book ends the author realises there's a load of loose ends and ties them all up in a two page summary. Depending on the length of the story if its a 500 page novel I want some kind of personal journey or character development where as if its a 200 page pulp thriller its not as important.

Hope the above makes sense!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

It makes perfect sense that we don't want to be cheated. I want there to be a seed planted somewhere earlier that blooms at the end and gives us resolution. Someone who just happens to arrive in town or a letter that's delivered in the nick of time to explain it all doesn't work for me.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I am one of those happy ending girls. If it's a series, then I don't mind a cliffhanger - but I want to know there's more coming. If it's not a series, I like it wrapped up with a bow    I also enjoy epilogues to find out what happens down the road.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I like a book to end with the MC "feeling" happy. If they're happy...then I'm happy 

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I hate it when some nasty thing happens at the end, Yes, i understand it's dramatic but I like it when I put the book down and I get a feeling of contentment. "All is well with the world after all that we experienced.
I think books should wrap up the main plot(s) and give a bit of closure. The make a bit of room for a sequel if you must.
In my first volume of the series...Last line... 'Oh, had I told you that Andreanna is of elven descent? (she's human) In the King's lineage. I searched the genealogies that the Druid's keep..."
She goes on to become a powerful force in Book II .


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I crave a happy ending. I agree with those who said the happy ending must be earned by the characters. The characters must grow in the course of the story. I want the endings tied up. I don't want to be left hanging in a contrived ending to make me wait for the next book. Each book in a series must be able to stand alone and all loose ends tied up.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I like a happy ending but I really want the ending to make sense.  I dislike a rushed ending.  I was really disappointed in The Lovely Bones.  I was very interested in the story and while I did not necessarily need a happy ending, I hated the way it ended.  All of a sudden we were transported years ahead.  Nothing seemed connected to me at the end.  It felt as if the author ran out of time or story.

In short- I want it to make sense to me- happy or not.


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

A good ending must answer most - if not all - the questions raised by the narrative.  This is especially true of a mystery/suspense novel.  If the author is setting the stage for a sequel, like a private eye series, it is okay to carry forward a protagonist's fault forward so that it can be developed further.  If the villain is spared - jailed, exiled, etc. - it is almost certain he will be back.

In the case of science fiction or futuristic novels, it is okay to leave questions unanswered, as long as the major problem is addressed satisfactorily.

These are my preferences, but in my own writing I don't know what the ending will be until I actually get there.  I often rewrite the ending multiple times as I vacillate beween going positive or negative.  It isn't so much what I think the reader would like as it is what I feel will provoke the most thought.  A downer will not be received well, but it might offer the best solution to what has gone before.

I have three books out on Amazon's Kindle and each has a unique ending, two positive and one negative.
All three endings seemed right, though some would dispute that.

This was a good question.  Thought provoking.  Thanks for opening up the discussion.

John Brinling


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

This thread has gotten into my head and now I'm wondering if where you're at emotionally could affect what you want from an ending? If you've had some personal happy endings, are you more ready to accept a story where the ending isn't a happy one? And if you're personal endings have been sad or bitter, do you crave a happy literary conclusion?


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I like my endings to leave me feeling fulfilled. I recently read a J Patterson with a horrific ending and I was litterally PI$$ED! I was like "What?!! Are you kidding me?!" I wanted to fling the thing across the room. But then I should've known what I was getting myself into with Patterson right? I guess it depends what genre your reading also. If it's romance PLEASE don't give me anything tragic, that's not what I read romance for!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Satisfaction.

The bonuses are feeling _"Wow, I so want to read this again"_ and/or _"I wonder what else this author has written?"_ and for a series _"What happens next, is the next one out yet? I so want to read this again. What else has the author written?"
_


----------

